# Broken links in Microsoft Word 2007 (Help Please!)



## Thomas_Anderson (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi. For some reason the word document I was working on decided to alter all links connected to other word documents. So for example, a functional link address would've looked like the following, "C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\desktop\folder\section\word document.docx." But then word changed the address to "C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Microsoft\Word\folder\section\word document.docx. Now any time I click on one of these links I get a ""cannot open specified file" error. So why would word suddenly decide to add the file path of "application data\microsoft\word" to every link in the document? I don't have time to go through each link in this file and fix them all. Is there some way to fix this problem, and how would I prevent this from happening again? 

Much appreciated!!!


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Thomas,

Unfortuately, you can't validate or correct the links without opening each of the files containing those links.

If you press Alt-F9 to expose your document's field codes, you could use Find/Replace to correct the link paths.

Alternatively, you could perhaps use a macro to go through the files, but you'd still need to provide for user input to acquire the correct link in each case. Some years ago, I produced a utility to do this for an individual Word document (see http://lounge.windowssecrets.com/index.php?showtopic=250058&st=20&p=261488), but the code would need to be modified to work with links to files with 4-character extensions.


----------

